# Pano and elbow dysplasia symptoms



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Can someone tell me the difference in symptoms between pano and elbow dysplasia? My Graham has had some intermittent front right leg limping for about a month now. He doesn't seem to act painful, but will limp now and again on that leg. He is 11 months old. Sometimes he will limp when he gets up, sometimes not, sometimes he will limp after running around on my folks' ten acres, sometimes not. Its VERY intermittent. I was just wondering if there are some definitive symptoms that points more towards elbow dysplasia as opposed to pano. Should I take him to get xrays or wait it out a bit? Any food changes that would help or supplements? Thanks bunches.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pano is also called "wandering lameness" as it frequently moves from one leg to another. Given the consistency of it being his right front leg, I would have the vet check it out.

My understanding is that elbow dysplasia can be intermittent, at least early on.

It never hurts to supplement. Several of our members feel they have had very good results with supplements, and it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Limping indicates pain.... elbow dysplasia can be intermittent. And as Tahnee said, there is usually a wandering lameness with pano. I would get radiographs done to rule out ED.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My girl had somewhat intermittant lameness with ED, but it was consistantly her front legs (she had it in both elbows). I would get it checked out. Keep in mind that unless your regular vet has a special interest in orthopedics, he/she might not see anything on elbow x-rays. I sent my x-rays out for a radiologist to look at with my girl. Or you could just go to an orthopedic surgeon to get this worked up.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks all for the advice, I really do appreciate it. I am very worried and plan on getting him to the vet next week. More to the story is that when Graham was about 4-5 months old he was in puppy class and was stomped on by a cane corso and limped on his front right leg right after wards. I took him to the vet the next day to get checked out. The vet palpated his leg and extended it and all that, no reaction from Graham what so ever. She gave me rimadyl and had me rest him for a couple weeks. Limp was gone after two weeks and did not return. However, the limp returned about a month ago in that same leg. All the info I read online about pano and ED scare me to death. There are a lot of similarities in the symptoms, not all the same, but similar. Graham is not stiff when getting up, his activity is the same, he is not hesitant to run and go crazy at all. The limp is not worse after extended exercise, it is the same not matter the activity. I even palpated his whole leg and extended it, not that I know what I am doing, but he did not react to anything I did. Both his parents were clear on elbows, hips, hearts, eyes, all that. I am just so worried that maybe his run in with the cane corso when he was younger injured him somehow and now he has that injury induced ED. Guess we will see what the vet says. I truly hope its not ED. Sorry for the long post, just really concerned.


----------

